# Dec. group buy?



## elody21 (Nov 26, 2012)

Is there going to be a Dec. group buy?
I was just checking before I order some kits.
Alice


----------



## Monty (Nov 26, 2012)

If you place an order with CSUSA today, every 15th order will be free, at least that's what the email I received this morning said.


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah, too bad I placed an order with them last night!


----------



## kevrob (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd be interested in a group buy if you have enough interest!


----------



## Schtick (Nov 29, 2012)

I would be interested also.    It is going to be a snowy winter  I need to stock up


----------



## longbeard (Nov 29, 2012)

depending on the date, i could and would like to jump in also.


----------



## gt64155 (Dec 4, 2012)

*December group buy*

Yea, I'd also like to get into a group buy.


----------



## panamag8or (Dec 6, 2012)

Depending on what it is, I could be interested.


----------



## Miles42 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am always interested in group buys.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 8, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in too. Definitely, the only decent way to purchase from CSUSA...


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Dec 27, 2012)

_'m also interested in a group buy.

Harry_


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 30, 2012)

Add me to the list as well.


----------



## gallianp (Dec 30, 2012)

I would be interested also.


----------

